# Spider!!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

We have a ton of spiders where I work (rural area). Currently, we are keeping this spider fat and happy by chucking insects into her web daily. Here she is eating a huge moth.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. That's awesome. That spider has it good.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Haha. That's awesome. That spider has it good.


For now anyway. We also have an over abundance of some type of rogue predatory spider. I'm not sure what it is, but it's huge (bigger legspan than this girl) and aggressive. I already chased one away from this spider's web. It's some sort of "sheet web" spider I'm guessing. It builds a dense, sloppy web. Very thin body with two vertical stripes, grayish brown in color. All legs and speed!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Crazy looking spider that be...


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

lol I do the same thing at my house with a spider in my backyard. He almost killed me tho, i walked under his web and he dangled down onto my head and quickly went back up. How big is this one? The one in my yard is around an inch and a half id say from leg to leg.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

insane spider,. kinda creepy


----------

